# Shipping your belongings or not?



## melandco (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there, I've been following these threads for the last few weeks and now have summoned up the courage to post. 

I'm just curious who took their belongings to Dubai and how they found their experience, who they used etc I would also like to hear about those that shipped a partial container and from those who purchased everything once reaching Dubai.

My husband and I are still in the 'research' stage while we await his new company to give him the green light. He is currently working out of Afghanistan and Africa so is already away from the children and I. I shall be starting some research next week and obtaining quotes from various companies etc but would like to hear about some of the experiences people on here have found with the above scenarios. Is there anything you did that you would be hesitant to do in future?

I apologise in advance if there has been a previous thread that I have missed on this topic and I thank you in advance for you advice.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We just airfreighted over the things we "couldnt " live with out, such as photo albums, craft supplies, some of the kids toys, our bikes etc.

We bought everything else here.

There isnt anything that you cant buy here, hence why we just bought things from home, to make our home here. feel like "home"


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

where ru coming from we are coming from canada and the rate i got for a 20 ft container was from 5500cd$ to 8000cd$. US and Cnd are at the same rate these days .but the rate is for door to door.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

pooji said:


> where ru coming from we are coming from canada and the rate i got for a 20 ft container was from 5500cd$ to 8000cd$. US and Cnd are at the same rate these days .but the rate is for door to door.


Get multiple quotes. You have a PM


----------



## melandco (Jun 5, 2008)

We're in Brisbane, Australia at the moment and yes, the plan is to get plenty of quotes.

Thank you all for your advice. qwert97...did you mean you have sent me a PM? There is nothing there?


----------

